# What tools do you carry in your truck?



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

Did a quick inventory of the 16" toolbox I keep behind the driver's seat. I also keep a set of jumper cables, 4 tie downs, and a 1 gal gas can back there.

Craftsmen 1/4 drive socket set:
1/4" ratchet, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14mm
3" extension
Self Ratcheting Wrenches:
7+8, 9+10, 12+13, 14+15, 19+21mm
Pliers
Vise Grip
Wire Cutters
1/2" Combo Wrench
Dial-style Tire Pressure Guage
Stanley Self-Ratcheting Screwdriver
2 flat bits, 2 philip bits, 2 T bits
Extra Bit Set
T10, T15, T20, T25, T27, T30, T40, S1, S2, S3
Needle Nose Pliers
Adjustable Wrench
Electro-tek Multimeter
3/8" Drive Ratchet
6" Extension
Spark Plug Socket
Ice Scraper
Winchester Multitool
25' Tape Measure
Rag
WD-40
Snap On Panel Popper
Extra Cargo Lamp Bulb
Allen Key Set
1/8, 7/64, 3/32, 5/64, 1/16, 005, 1/4, 7/32, 3/16, 5/32, 9/64
Pen/Paper
550 Paracord
Zip Ties
Duct Tape

Anything else I should add? What do you carry?


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

I keep quite a collection as well.


I carry most of my stuff in Ammo Boxes.
.50 Cal Chain Ammo boxes to be exact. These are used on the M-2 Browning Machine gun.
They are watertight, VERY sturdy, and keep everything organized.

I have:
1 Million Candle Power Spotlight (constantly charges off the 12V)
50 Foot Nylon Rope
4x20' Racheting Tie downs

Set of 4 gauge Jumper cables under the pass seat.

20' 11,000LB Recovery Strap
3/4 Steel Shackles (for the strap)
Roll of Duct Tape
6V Yellow Watertight Lantern

Air Compressor
Nalgeen of water
Dial Style pressure gauge
Towel 
Bicycle Tire Pump

My 2" hitch is always installed, ball greased, and covered
I have my 7 to 4pin electrical adaptor
and my Reciever Cover.

I also carry AAA maps of the entire southwest United States.

I need to get a tool box and a set of tools, but I dont have the money currently.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

MPK said:


> Did a quick inventory of the 16" toolbox I keep behind the driver's seat. I also keep a set of jumper cables, 4 tie downs, and a 1 gal gas can back there.
> 
> Craftsmen 1/4 drive socket set:
> 1/4" ratchet, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14mm
> ...


I guess I have too much confidence in my truck; I carry a flashlight and an umbrella.

In the old days, when I was a kid driving a '68 Mustang with 180k miles on it, I carried all kinds of stuff including tools and spare belts, hoses, plug wires, etc.. When I go on a trip of more than a 100 miles or so, I'll sometimes throw the whole toolbox in the back and some duct tape, air pump, hammer, etc..

But man, you're scaring me with a gallon of gasoline behind your seat. If you feel compelled to carry gas you should get a good Jerry Can and secure it in the bed. My '55 Chevy truck had the tank behind the seat and after it got T-boned by a full sized station wagon doing 45 MPH I was very grateful to see (through the tear in the rear quarter of the cab) that the gas tank only dented and didn't break open.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeha, I dont know about the gallon of gasoline, I just never let my fuel levels fall below a 1/4 tank....


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

I carry nothing.  (except for what's already on-board) I'm a simple man.

Did I mention; I love my 265hp Frontier???!! :crazy:


----------



## wensk (Oct 30, 2005)

Since I've only had my truck for one week today, I've only managed to add umbrella, snow brush (needed soon), bungies and tie downs and a nylon rope. Give me some time to add to my collection :crazy:


----------



## TXoutlaw (Oct 24, 2005)

Can't resist for first post... One dead hooker... two would take up too much room. :fluffy:


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

Dead hookers stink more than leaky gas cans.

I've got a kit with a few wrenches, a few sockets, a reversible screwdriver, a razor knife, and a good set of channel locks. You'd be surprized how often you can find just what you need on the side of the road. Blown out tires provide for wire and rubber for bands and insulating (like for a muffler). Coke bottles generally hold enough gas to get you to the next exit, and there's often plenty of sheet metal around for other repairs. 
Now in the recovery kit I keep a few lengths of chain, a good recovery strap, a hammer, a few bolts (for binding the chain), a fist full of high strength steel caribeaners, a heave D-shackle, and a good old fashioned come-along. and if I'm going to where the mud is deep, I'll throw in a few lengths of rebar or black pipe. I can hammer these into the ground and pull from them if there's no other option.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

TXoutlaw said:


> Can't resist for first post... One dead hooker... two would take up too much room. :fluffy:


You like 'em fat, eh??!! :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## TXoutlaw (Oct 24, 2005)

AGR said:


> You like 'em fat, eh??!! :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


Why else would I get rid of a GTO for a truck... :thumbup: Do miss all that HP thought


----------



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

inyourface1650 said:


> Yeha, I dont know about the gallon of gasoline, I just never let my fuel levels fall below a 1/4 tank....


Perhaps I should have just put EMPTY gas can as I never keep gas in it. I try to fill my tank when it drops below the half way mark, but you never know when you might need it yourself or see someone who needs one. Although I really don't see too much danger in carrying a gallon of gas in a thick plastic can, as I'd have a hard time imagining it breaking or puncturing in even the worst accident.

I'm amazed at how few people here mention having jumper cables. I think they should come with all cars/trucks just like a spare tire.


----------



## webhitch (Jun 1, 2004)

TXoutlaw said:


> Can't resist for first post... One dead hooker... two would take up too much room. :fluffy:



This thread is in dire need of a rimshot ...

Sooo...


Badabing!!! 

Rimshot !!


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

AGR said:


> I carry nothing.  (except for what's already on-board) I'm a simple man.
> 
> Did I mention; I love my 265hp Frontier???!! :crazy:


I'm afraid I have to agree here. Truck is brand new so I just carry the essentials: Swiss Army knife, flashlight, umbrella for the just-in-case, cell phone and AAA card for the roadside emergencies (none so far).

And never go anywhere without a towel, of course.


----------



## Roadmaster (Nov 6, 2005)

tie downs and a mag light. I need to get an umbrella in there :thumbup:


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

Q-Tip said:


> I'm afraid I have to agree here. Truck is brand new so I just carry the essentials: Swiss Army knife, flashlight, umbrella for the just-in-case, cell phone and AAA card for the roadside emergencies (none so far).
> 
> And never go anywhere without a towel, of course.



Well, ok. I do carry my umbrella.  And; I keep all of my Utilitrack tie-downs, and those little blocky things under the netted area under the back seat on the passenger side. And; I keep my cell phone charger cord in the console/arm rest (plugged into that outlet). Oh! And; my hands-free cell-phone earpiece cord. :givebeer:


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Let's see...

Nissan First Aid Kit
Utility Cleats
Tire gage
Umbrella
Gerber Multi-Tool
Gator Knife
Jumper Cables
Rope
Ice Scraper
Sun Shield
GPS and a 
Spare Ball Cap!

I guess I'm set! Now... :givebeer:


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Nissan First Aid Kit
> Utility Cleats
> ...


Indeed; you is!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

(I gotta get me a Mag-Light)


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

seems many of you have thought about most if not all situations. one thing i want to add to any of these lists is a disposable camera. to be used in case of a collision and other incidents that would benefit pics...like finding dead hookers on the side of the road. just kidding, but not about the camera.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Nissan First Aid Kit
> Utility Cleats
> ...


Where the heck are you that you're worried about Gators and Gerbils? Oh wait, that Gerber Multi-Tool


----------



## brain (Jun 29, 2005)

You all forgot one of the most important things in any general or emergency situation,... the 72 disc CD case. It's a necessity. A little A3 never made any situation anything but better.

B. Rain


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

brain said:


> You all forgot one of the most important things in any general or emergency situation,... the 72 disc CD case. It's a necessity. A little A3 never made any situation anything but better.
> 
> B. Rain


I carry 48 & 24 disc cases. Usually Jazz, Carpenters, or something else 'light' on the way to work. Although, I have been known to crank up some Tangerine Dream, too. And ELP, Rush, Carpenters, Beach Boys, etc... on the way home. :thumbup: I have over 1,000 titles on CD (I love music :cheers: ).


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

Let's see:

Tool Box with:
metric and sae sockets and allens and extensions
flat and phillips drivers
needle nose
vise grip
dial style pressure gauge
wire crimper
gappper
elec tape
etc...

Mag Light (2D) w/ extra D batteries
(2) Motorola 2-way walkie talkies with extra AA batteries
Ratcheting Screwdriver with philips, torx, and flat bits
Hammer
20' 4 gauge Booster Cables
50' nylon rope
30' 10,000lb tow strap w/ hook ends
8" zip ties
Winchester Multi Tool
300 PSI 12V Air Compressor w/ ball and raft bits
(4) Utili-Track cleats
Umbrella
Disposable Camera

Still need:
First Aid Kit
Roadside Emergency Kit (flares, reflective triangle, etc)
Leather Gloves

I dont even think i have room for all this stuff. Right now the cleats and the tool box are on the floor behind the driver's seat. only things i can't fit in the built in storage compartments. i cant seem to fit them underneath the seat either. First aid kit can go in the glove box but i dont know where the roadside emergency kit will go (or if i even need it). luckily i dont carry too many passengers.

Is this overkill? i figure i'll need these at some point. better prepared than stranded. Thoughts?


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow, did I not see it (with all of the stuff a lot of you carry), or is no one carrying a fire extinguisher?


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

SD Frontier said:


> Let's see:
> 
> Tool Box with:
> metric and sae sockets and allens and extensions
> ...



Say What??!!!!! Are you on a Search & Rescue Team? :wtf: 
:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

AGR said:


> Say What??!!!!! Are you on a Search & Rescue Team? :wtf:
> :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


no, but it's so much easier to just throw a bag of clothes, chairs, a tent, and a hi-lift jack in the back of the truck and go. i hate having to pack up the truck just because i want to go camping in the desert overnight. (Anza-Borrego Desert is less than 2 hours from me. besides, many of these items i will need at some point.


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

SD Frontier said:


> no, but it's so much easier to just throw a bag of clothes, chairs, a tent, and a hi-lift jack in the back of the truck and go. i hate having to pack up the truck just because i want to go camping in the desert overnight. (Anza-Borrego Desert is less than 2 hours from me. besides, many of these items i will need at some point.


And if he ever decides to join a Search-and-Rescue team, he already has all the gear!! :cheers:


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

Q-Tip said:


> And if he ever decides to join a Search-and-Rescue team, he already has all the gear!! :cheers:


You said it!!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

AGR said:


> You said it!!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


anyone looking for another member of a Search and Rescue Team? i'm up for it...i just need to learn how to climb and repell.


----------



## 05Frontier (Jan 31, 2005)

All i carry is a good utility knife and my glock.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

05Frontier said:


> All i carry is a good utility knife and my glock.


Oh Sure! The Glock! Mine's on the radio dial. Pretty accurate, too! :jump: :crazy: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

I dunno about the Glock. Too mutch plastic, that stuff just doesn't do well in the sunlight of the dash. I like my CZ75 9Mil. Sure it's a hair heavier than those plastic guns, but I'm a little old for plastic guns. It's great for walking around all day with though.

And what the hell ever happened to "a shotgun, a rifle, and a four wheel drive; a country boy will survive"

You know I can't believe I forgot to list it the first time, but I always keep a spare (yes, a spare) hammer under the front seat. you know, just in case. :thumbup:


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

johnnyhammers said:


> You know I can't believe I forgot to list it the first time, but I always keep a spare (yes, a spare) hammer under the front seat. you know, just in case. :thumbup:


ROFLMAO!!!!!! :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer:


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

johnnyhammers said:


> I dunno about the Glock. Too mutch plastic, that stuff just doesn't do well in the sunlight of the dash. I like my CZ75 9Mil. Sure it's a hair heavier than those plastic guns, but I'm a little old for plastic guns. It's great for walking around all day with though.
> 
> And what the hell ever happened to "a shotgun, a rifle, and a four wheel drive; a country boy will survive"
> 
> You know I can't believe I forgot to list it the first time, but I always keep a spare (yes, a spare) hammer under the front seat. you know, just in case. :thumbup:


i never go wheelin without my trusty Sig P226 by my side, and even though i live in Cali my profession lets me get away with it


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

avenger said:


> i never go wheelin without my trusty Sig P226 by my side, and even though i live in Cali my profession lets me get away with it



Why Shoot!! :thumbup: I don't carry it around. But; here's my piece. :thumbup: Ruger MKIII 6 7/8" Slab Side Bull Barrel


----------



## 05Frontier (Jan 31, 2005)

People who love there trucks love their guns! Hell yea!


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

05Frontier said:


> People who love there trucks love their guns! Hell yea!


Here's what I shoot out back. :cheers: 

Crosman 2250 C02 .22 caliber pellet rifle









And; Crosman 1377 .177 caliber pellet pump pistol.....









It's a hoot! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

AGR said:


> Why Shoot!! :thumbup: I don't carry it around. But; here's my piece. :thumbup: Ruger MKIII 6 7/8" Slab Side Bull Barrel


Wow! 
Nice target gun, I'd love to have one of those babies. Looks good too!

I agree though, I don't really carry the heater around all of the time.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

johnnyhammers said:


> Wow!
> Nice target guns. I'd love to have a set of those babies.



:cheers: Thanks Johnny! Actually; it's just one gun you are seeing. Left and right side.


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

Got it, already caught that and corrected it


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

im usually always packing, i live in the same area where i patrol and i dont want to cross someone i might "know" lol


----------



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

where do you carry all that stuff?



MPK said:


> Did a quick inventory of the 16" toolbox I keep behind the driver's seat. I also keep a set of jumper cables, 4 tie downs, and a 1 gal gas can back there.
> 
> Craftsmen 1/4 drive socket set:
> 1/4" ratchet, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14mm
> ...


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

avenger said:


> im usually always packing, i live in the same area where i patrol and i dont want to cross someone i might "know" lol


I herd dat! 

You don't run into too many friends when your stoped at the light. Especially if your doing the daily meet and greet with the fella's in the street.


----------

